# November 2nd Hull show is awful



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

Samir Mouneimne v Josh Warrington (Vacant British Featherweight)
Tommy Coyle v John Simpson (10x3 Lightweight)
Richard Towers v Lucas Browne (Commonwealth Heavyweight Eliminator)
Luke Campbell 3rd Fight


Back to the FFN days with this one. Shocking.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

What fights have been pulled aside from Rees?

Wasn't this mooted as a good bill when initally announced?


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Wouldn't say awful but no doubt is lacking


----------



## Elmo (Jun 14, 2013)

Not thinking of going then?


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Woodhouse is on isn't he?

I keep forgetting about it. 

It's not as bad as a ffn but it's not great.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Campbell is a big draw in his hometown Eddie probably banking on that Browne v Towers will be fun fight now its finally happening its not horrendous but its not great either


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

You seem to have reacted to the comments that you're pro-Hearn by being overly negative when something bad happens. It's not a great show but had the main event gone ahead as planned, there wouldn't have been any issue with it. It's nowhere near as bad as the FFN shows, it's just been made weaker because of an unavoidable injury. Had this show been the one penned in months ago, I'd agree it's too weak but Coyle/Rees was a quality fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Would be a good small hall show, average card.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

They've done well to get someone half decent to replace Rees given there's 3 weeks to go. It's definitely at the lower end of the spectrum in terms of quality but I wouldn't call three evenly matched main events shocking...


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Its not up to the usual standard (admittedly set by Hearn). This would've been headlined by Jamie McDonnell in a 'ideal' world. I do think Browne-Towers and Coyle-Simpson will be fun while they last though.


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

Been looking for an excuse to oh to this show but haven't been given one. Quality is poor but at least there are evenly contested fights on the bill. Poor by matchroom recent high standards


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Jackukboxing said:


> Been looking for an excuse to oh to this show but haven't been given one. Quality is poor but at least there are evenly contested fights on the bill. Poor by matchroom recent high standards


Can't see why you wouldn't go if you're from Hull. Chances are Eddie will do cheapish seats anyway. Didn't he do 20 quid seats for a show?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

the card is already sold out so if your looking to go....its to late!


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

Fighters still have plenty of tickets left. Im about 90 miles away so was hoping for one more decent fight before committing to it. Will watch on tv instead


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

2 decent fights on it, but Golovkin-Stevens is also on later on


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

No it's not poor, if you want poor see the Frampton card on the weekend, as someone else pointed out you react like this to please the people who bash you, when infact you only looking more silly. It's a ok card not great not poor, doesn't require a thread a bashing it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> No it's not poor, if you want poor see the Frampton card on the weekend, as someone else pointed out you react like this to please the people who bash you, when infact you only looking more silly. It's a ok card not great not poor, doesn't require a thread a bashing it.


The Frampton card is also horrible but to be expected.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

This card is poor , just like the frampton one and the cooper box one

Only the real die hard Eddie Hearn cock suckers will defend this card

But I have a feeling price will also end up on this card


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Samir Mouneimne v Josh Warrington (Vacant British Featherweight)
> Tommy Coyle v John Simpson (10x3 Lightweight)
> Richard Towers v Lucas Browne (Commonwealth Heavyweight Eliminator)
> Luke Campbell 3rd Fight
> ...


on paper, that's the worst uk based card to be televised this year


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> on paper, that's the worst uk based card to be televised this year


Boxnations effort on the 30th November would compete with that, along with prizefighters


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Jackukboxing said:


> Boxnations effort on the 30th November would compete with that, along with prizefighters


Worst one was charity card last Monday!


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Its not up to the usual standard (admittedly set by Hearn). This would've been headlined by Jamie McDonnell in a 'ideal' world. I do think Browne-Towers and Coyle-Simpson will be fun while they last though.


Would have been an ideal start for McDonnell if he signed for matchroom


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

Jackukboxing said:


> Boxnations effort on the 30th November would compete with that, along with prizefighters


at least the BoxNation card has main event level fighters.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I like it :conf


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It's ok,I enjoy fights like the 3 mentioned other than Campbell because they are competitive.

What I've got a problem with is prospect v journeyman all the time.

As for framptons card,it isn't that bad

Frampton v parodi is decent
O'kane v hope is good
Casey v McCullough is decent

Can't remember the rest but it's comparable to the hull card.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

doubt ill bother watching it tbh

terrible card


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

One to watch said:


> It's ok,I enjoy fights like the 3 mentioned other than Campbell because they are competitive.
> 
> What I've got a problem with is prospect v journeyman all the time.
> 
> ...


yeh, comparably bad.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Terrible. What's the main event?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Yep shite


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> on paper, that's the worst uk based card to be televised this year


No way near as bad as Frank's last show or his one at the Olympia in June, Maloney has had a few shockers.

How could i forget fast cars Wembley show!


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't think it matters. Luke Campbell has a lot of cross over appeal. A lot (I'm not saying all) of people in Hull will go see it just because of him yet not really be into boxing, or know much about it.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Barker-Rotolo
Purdy-Rivera
Groves-Balmaceda

Easily the worst card this year...


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Barker-Rotolo
> Purdy-Rivera
> Groves-Balmaceda
> 
> Easily the worst card this year...


Yeah that was shit but wasn't Purdy supposed to fight Jones?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Samir Mouneimne v Josh Warrington (Vacant British Featherweight)
> Tommy Coyle v John Simpson (10x3 Lightweight)
> Richard Towers v Lucas Browne (Commonwealth Heavyweight Eliminator)
> Luke Campbell 3rd Fight
> ...


aint mouneimne/warrington just for the English belt?


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> aint mouneimne/warrington just for the English belt?


Supposed to be for commonwealth not British been told selby won't vacate it because he can't stand Samir


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jakemilo said:


> Supposed to be for commonwealth not British been told selby won't vacate it because he can't stand Samir


:lol:

To be fair to selby, Samir did duck him.


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

That's the reason why


----------



## banterford (Oct 15, 2013)

robpalmer135;59771fights r Mouneimne v Josh Warrington (Vacant British Featherweight)
Tommy Coyle v John Simpson (10x3 Lightweight)
Richard Towers v Lucas Browne (Commonwealth Heavyweight Eliminator)
Luke Campbell 3rd Fight
Back to the FFN days with this one. Shocking.[/QUOTE said:


> 3 decent-ish title level fights and an Olympic gold medalist...how many FFNs did you watch?


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

It is a very poor card in all honesty


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Quite looking forward to it tbh..

Coyle vs Simpson will be interesting enough but fancy Coyle to win. The initial fight with Rees was a good fight. 

Browne vs Towers: Someones getting cleaned out. I suspect Towers to be that man..

Warrington vs Samir could well be a good fight. Competitive domestic battle..

TBH FNF was awful compared to this card. This card isn't great but it's decent enough.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

munroe been added to the card in 6rounder.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Samir Mouneimne v Josh Warrington (Vacant British Featherweight)
> Tommy Coyle v John Simpson (10x3 Lightweight)
> Richard Towers v Lucas Browne (Commonwealth Heavyweight Eliminator)
> Luke Campbell 3rd Fight
> ...


Looking forward to this. Tickets have arrived and it's me birthday on the night too. :bbb


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> munroe been added to the card in 6rounder.


Noticed that, presumably to build up a future fight with Selby although will likely be on the red button. A likely tune-up fight for Woodhouse as well. It's not too bad a card, the heavyweight fight should be interesting


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Apparently there's going to be a matchroom show in Wales in February.

So could be selby- munroe then.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Apparently there's going to be a matchroom show in Wales in February.
> 
> So could be selby- munroe then.


Yeah, would think so. Maybe Rees-Coyle as well? Hearn mentioned although he hasn't signed Prizefighter winner Chris Jenkins, he will be on the bill as will Glenn Foot's prizefighter victim Dale Evans. Possibly Darren Hamilton as well


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Lucas Browne is going to be future HW Champ, I said this first 18 months ago and I still stick by that. This is an interview that he has just done for Hatton TV talking about his next fight against Richard Towers on 2nd Nov and what the future may hold...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Lucas Browne is going to be future HW Champ, I said this first 18 months ago and I still stick by that. This is an interview that he has just done for Hatton TV talking about his next fight against Richard Towers on 2nd Nov and what the future may hold...


:smile No he isnt anything Special. He is pretty slow has bad Stamina and is open as fuck. All what I see is good power but thats it. But we will see.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The main two fights should be very entertaining, don't think they'll be competitive though. Samir/Warrington is pretty good.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks a decent card for me, not saying its a great card but it certainly isnt awful, a good commonwealth scrap, a good heavyweight scrap, an ok 10 rounder and some good prospects. Average at best, average at worst, people will complain about anything!


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> Looks a decent card for me, not saying its a great card but it certainly isnt awful, a good commonwealth scrap, a good heavyweight scrap, an ok 10 rounder and some good prospects. Average at best, average at worst, people will complain about anything!


It's different standards now mate, the Warrington fight improves the card and Munroe is out as well. I think it's ok now, certainly not awful, it has depth.

Hearn puts on a lot of shows so I don't mind cards like this but if you're only putting on one show a month and its at this standard then it wouldn't be good enough.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Is this finalised now? From the Matchroom website...

*TV - Live on Sky Sports

Fights*

L_uke Campbell v Lee Connelly

Tommy Coyle v John Simpson
Vacant IBF international Lighweight title

Richard Towers v Lucas Browne
Eliminator for the Commonwealth Heavyweight title

Samir Mouneimne v Josh Warrington
Vacant Commonwealth Featherweight title

Driffield Lightweight Curtis Woodhouse returns after his Commonwealth title challenge and two more Hull favourites are in action - Light Welterweight Zak Collins and Lightweight Joel Haigh._

http://www.matchroomboxing.com/schedule/hull_november_2.htm


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

Marlow said:


> It's different standards now mate, the Warrington fight improves the card and Munroe is out as well. I think it's ok now, certainly not awful, it has depth.
> 
> Hearn puts on a lot of shows so I don't mind cards like this but if you're only putting on one show a month and its at this standard then it wouldn't be good enough.


Yeah i know what you mean, i just think a bit of hindsight is needed at times. Remember when it was friday fight night and it started at 10 pm, straight into main event with zero atmosphere or build up, and the main event was the only fight shown live, then it was highlights of the undercard, 2 hours coverage with one live fight, in such prestigious venues as the bracknell leisure centre!

I get your point tho, standards have changed but even this card has more depth than the average friday night fight card and will certainly have a better atmosphere too.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Agreed, this is obviously much better than the FNF shows used to be. It's a shame that the planned main event didn't happen too, as that was an excellent fight, and I always find it odd when people criticise a show which has had to be altered at late notice. If a British level fighter pulls out and there's only a few weeks to go, it's going to be very hard to find another British level fighter to replace them, simply because they're not going to want to risk a loss as they're not fully prepared. Had Coyle/Simpson been the plan from the start, I could see why it'd be criticised as a main event (even though it's not a bad fight) but given that Simpson replaced Rees, I don't understand the criticism. It's not possible to do a like-for-like change on short notice.

It's not a bad card though. It has a quality prospect who will put his opponent away quickly, a heavyweight fight between two prospects which is guaranteed to end in a KO, an alright commonwealth title fight and then a good main event. It's not brilliant but it's hardly anything to get worked up about. Had the show been headlined by Coyle/Rees, that would have been a good show.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> Yeah i know what you mean, i just think a bit of hindsight is needed at times. Remember when it was friday fight night and it started at 10 pm, straight into main event with zero atmosphere or build up, and the main event was the only fight shown live, then it was highlights of the undercard, 2 hours coverage with one live fight, in such prestigious venues as the bracknell leisure centre!
> 
> I get your point tho, standards have changed but even this card has more depth than the average friday night fight card and will certainly have a better atmosphere too.


Agree completely, there is a lack of perspective sometimes, when you get people saying its as bad as a FFN you just have to smile, the FFN cards were awful, Towers/Browne would have been your lot for a FFN.

Be interesting to see what happens with the Froch bill cos it needs more depth.

Dec 14th looking positive though.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Simpson vs Coyne could be a good domestic scrap but I agree not a great card


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

Jack said:


> Agreed, this is obviously much better than the FNF shows used to be. It's a shame that the planned main event didn't happen too, as that was an excellent fight, and I always find it odd when people criticise a show which has had to be altered at late notice. If a British level fighter pulls out and there's only a few weeks to go, it's going to be very hard to find another British level fighter to replace them, simply because they're not going to want to risk a loss as they're not fully prepared. Had Coyle/Simpson been the plan from the start, I could see why it'd be criticised as a main event (even though it's not a bad fight) but given that Simpson replaced Rees, I don't understand the criticism. It's not possible to do a like-for-like change on short notice.
> 
> It's not a bad card though. It has a quality prospect who will put his opponent away quickly, a heavyweight fight between two prospects which is guaranteed to end in a KO, an alright commonwealth title fight and then a good main event. It's not brilliant but it's hardly anything to get worked up about. Had the show been headlined by Coyle/Rees, that would have been a good show.


spot on, one of the weaker cards of the year but nothing to get worked up about!


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Browne vs Towers is a fun fight, two big limited heavyweights slugging it out. Its not got a huge amount of talent on it but fairly competitive fights which could be exciting. For a relatively small show you can't complain.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Browne vs Towers is a fun fight, two big limited heavyweights slugging it out. Its not got a huge amount of talent on it but fairly competitive fights which could be exciting. For a relatively small show you can't complain.


Exactly this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Is this finalised now? From the Matchroom website...
> 
> *TV - Live on Sky Sports
> 
> ...


very poor for a Sky show.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

@EddieHearn do you think the November 2nd Hull show is an acceptable card for Sky Sports? Back to the Friday Fight Night days!
@PaulieMc


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

It's not very good really Simpsons took the fight with coyle because he's had nothing else ,earlier this year he turned a fight down with Sykes on burns v Beltran bill because he wanted to fight at fw and all of a sudden he's at lw


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

robpalmer135;626578[B said:


> ]very[/B] poor for a Sky show.


Is it really "very" poor?

For this to be classed as very poor it would mean that the standard is often way higher. Its average.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It's missing a main event.

This week we have brook-senchenko on the last hull date we had brook-jones 2.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Is it really "very" poor?
> 
> For this to be classed as very poor it would mean that the standard is often way higher. Its average.


The standard is often way higher.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> The standard is often way higher.


I think you're prone to hyperbole Mr Palmer. Its an average card.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Marlow said:


> I think you're prone to hyperbole Mr Palmer. Its an average card.


Average?

How many prime time Saturday night shows do you think there has been this year of similar quality?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

Grant said:


> Average?
> 
> How many prime time Saturday night shows do you think there has been this year of similar quality?


The poorest shows of the year from Matchroom before this would have been the Barker v Ritollo card and Rose v Alcine but they were much better in my opinion.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> The poorest shows of the year from Matchroom before this would have been the Barker v Ritollo card and Rose v Alcine but they were much better in my opinion.


Yeah they probaly were to be fair.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> The poorest shows of the year from Matchroom before this would have been the Barker v Ritollo card and Rose v Alcine but they were much better in my opinion.


Yup.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Speaking as a fan first and foremost though it's still a good looking card even if it is average for sky.

You have 3 well matched fights and besides John Simpson you have 5 men who will be very ambitious to make a statement because this is a huge opportunity for them.
Luke Campbell has a good opponent as well for this stage of his career and there's sure to be a crowd,so decent atmosphere.

Also the 3 main fights are great for the prediction league because we need these hard to call fights.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Speaking as a fan first and foremost though it's still a good looking card even if it is average for sky.
> 
> You have 3 well matched fights and besides John Simpson you have 5 men who will be very ambitious to make a statement because this is a huge opportunity for them.
> Luke Campbell has a good opponent as well for this stage of his career and there's sure to be a crowd,so decent atmosphere.
> ...


for me all of them would be good opening bouts on a Sky card. Competitive but to far away from world level.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Grant said:


> Average?
> 
> How many prime time Saturday night shows do you think there has been this year of similar quality?


I'll do shows from Matchroom over an extended period cos the previous 9 months is not a massive sample size.

I'd say it compares to the following cards;

Brook/N'Dou
Brook/Jackiewicz
Purdy/Lynes
Bellew/Miranda
Brook/Saldivia
Barker/Rotolo
Rose/Alcine


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

EDIT: Maybe not :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

Marlow said:


> I'll do shows from Matchroom over an extended period cos the previous 9 months is not a massive sample size.
> 
> I'd say it compares to the following cards;
> 
> ...


You can't compare with the first 3 shows you mentied because they were pre exclusive sky contact and therefore the expectations for Sky shows is completely different. Yes the Hull show is comparable to shows from 2011 & 2012 but not to what we have seen since Matchroom go the exclusive contract with Sky 18 months ago. Even so the two Brook fights would be an improvement on Coyle v Simpson.

Of the shows below all were a step up from the Hull show.

Bellew/Miranda 
Brook/Saldivia
Barker/Rotolo
Rose/Alcine


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> You can't compare with the first 3 shows you mentied because they were pre exclusive sky contact and therefore the expectations for Sky shows is completely different. Yes the Hull show is comparable to shows from 2011 & 2012 but not to what we have seen since Matchroom go the exclusive contract with Sky 18 months ago. Even so the two Brook fights would be an improvement on Coyle v Simpson.
> 
> *Of the shows below all were a step up from the Hull show.
> 
> ...


On paper I disagree.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> EDIT: Maybe not :lol:


Where's ya post gone, was gonna reply then?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Marlow said:


> On paper I disagree.


All of the cards you've mentioned, since the landscape changed, have far more depth than the Hull card.

By calling in average, that suggests you're happy to see cards of this nature more often than not, with some better some worse. Is that really the case?


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Grant said:


> All of the cards you've mentioned, since the landscape changed, have far more depth than the Hull card.
> 
> By calling in average, that suggests you're happy to see cards of this nature more often than not, with some better some worse. Is that really the case?


No, obviously I want to see top quality cards on a regular basis.

What I am saying is that calling it very poor is harsh when its an okay card.

Mathews/woodhouse headlined the Liverpool bill, is Coyle/Simpson worse? was the original Rees/Coyle worse?

People complain about not having a world title fight but we've had Froch facing below par opposition on regular sky and it was awful and adds nothing.

For what its worth I don't think we'll see any bad cards from matchroom, the FFN days are gone, the standard has improved, thank fuck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

Marlow said:


> No, obviously I want to see top quality cards on a regular basis.
> 
> What I am saying is that calling it very poor is harsh when its an okay card.
> 
> ...


The Matthews v Woodhouse card has Ochieng v Smith, Smith v Mendy and Fielding for the Commonwealth. All were intriguing fights that meant something. It will be a much better card.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> The Matthews v Woodhouse card has Ochieng v Smith, Smith v Mendy and Fielding for the Commonwealth. All were intriguing fights that meant something. It will be a much better card.


The Hull card has unbeaten ex-con Richard Towers vs unbeaten Lucas Browne.

Also unbeaten Selby conqueror Samir Mouneimne vs unbeaten Josh Warrington.

0's must go.

Also has a tasty little scrap in Coyle/Simpson.

Oh and the small matter of an Olympic gold medalist .


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Grant said:


> Where's ya post gone, was gonna reply then?


I thought Marlow was saying that the show was average in general, not average compared to the shows Hearn has put on over the last year or so. I think it's subpar by Hearn's standards but definitely not a bad show.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> I thought Marlow was saying that the show was average in general, not average compared to the shows Hearn has put on over the last year or so. I think it's subpar by Hearn's standards but definitely not a bad show.


I think what your saying is probably a happy medium, the other day I was thinking it was poor but I think in context its alright, I also think that if Warren was putting this on people would be saying that Towers/Browne is "good scrap" because his standards have dropped.

There's 4 unbeaten fighters in 2 fights and a good domestic main event.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Marlow said:


> I think what your saying is probably a happy medium, the other day I was thinking it was poor but I think in context its alright, I also think that if Warren was putting this on people would be saying that Towers/Browne is "good scrap" because his standards have dropped.
> 
> There's 4 unbeaten fighters in 2 fights and a good domestic main event.


Yeah, I agree with this. When you set a high standard, it's tough to continuously meet that and when you don't, it's not necessarily a failure just because it isn't as good. I don't see this show as being bad but that's probably because I'm thinking of the boxing we've had over the past decade on Sky, plus the poor shows on other channels. It's a testament to the standards Hearn has set over the past year or so, that a show like this gets criticised.

I'll enjoy the night though. Three of the fights have the potential to be intriguing, and then there's the Campbell fight which will be one sided but he's alright to watch, unlike someone like Stalker.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Well, I'll be there, so therefore it's a great card.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Well, I'll be there, so therefore it's a great card.


If there is a boring fight maybe take the time to send me your response re. David Price proving his chin.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Is it (legally) possible to fight on consecutive days? I see Senkovs is down to fight on Friday and also Rendall Munroe on the Sky Hull card the next night. Would imagine he would be pulling out of the Shafiq fight if yes.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Paullow said:


> Is it (legally) possible to fight on consecutive days? I see Senkovs is down to fight on Friday and also Rendall Munroe on the Sky Hull card the next night. Would imagine he would be pulling out of the Shafiq fight if yes.


Not under the BBBofC to my knowledge. I believe it's minimum 7 days between bouts.

You can in Ireland though. Mike Perez fought twice in one night earlier in his career.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone know any odds for Towers-Browne next week? Will Browne be an overwhelming favourite?


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Wallet said:


> I believe it's minimum 7 days between bouts.


Prizefighter?


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

It's not a great night in terms of big name fighters but I'm quite looking forward to it. All the 3 main title fights look really competitive (dependent on how Simpson is up at lightweight) & in 2 of the fights someone's 0 has to go. Browne - Towers should be a cracker


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

It better than most of the old Friday night cards


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

The main problem is a lack of a main event. If there was any of Bellew, Brook, Burns, Quigg, Barker, maybe even a Rose headlining a half decent fight with those 3 undercards, it would be classed as a pretty solid card. BUT I personally can't see any of Towers, Warrington, his opponent, Coyle, Simpson going beyond domestic level (Coyle maybe Euro / WBO interthingy) but there is no fight there that you would tweet to an e.g. American boxing fan and say look out for xxx. Campbell will possibly fight at world level, but it is just a third fight and will likely be another easy nights work for him so not really worth looking forward too.

In contrast, last week had 2 final eliminators where 2 Brits went on to secure a mandatory world title shot, and featured 3 of our brightest prospects in Smith, Yafai and Joshua. Major difference in cards here like. Would have been much better if Rose-Maciel headlined this show


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Thing is not all shows are going to be like the Brook card. The expected standard is lower than that. I'd love to be able to go to this card - our best amateur ever, 3 50/50 fights including a couple of big punching heavies and Rendall Munroe/Curtis Woodhouse in run outs too. Yeah Simpson isn't 'really' a lightweight, maybe would've preferred Flannigan but its not bad IMO.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Thing is not all shows are going to be like the Brook card. The expected standard is lower than that. I'd love to be able to go to this card - our best amateur ever, 3 50/50 fights including a couple of big punching heavies and Rendall Munroe/Curtis Woodhouse in run outs too. Yeah Simpson isn't 'really' a lightweight, maybe would've preferred Flannigan but its not bad IMO.


It will take time for every show to be like saturday that is right.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Thing is not all shows are going to be like the Brook card. The expected standard is lower than that. I'd love to be able to go to this card - our best amateur ever, 3 50/50 fights including a couple of big punching heavies and Rendall Munroe/Curtis Woodhouse in run outs too. Yeah Simpson isn't 'really' a lightweight, maybe would've preferred Flannigan but its not bad IMO.


Add Rose-Maciel as the main event (or co if you include Campbell), bump Callum smith to one of the 3 main live shows last week and no body would have had an issue about either show.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm looking forward to Towers-Browne because i sense it will be messy but also exciting with a KO. 

I expect Coyle to beat Simpson but it's a interesting match up and maybe a blessing in disguise for Tommy. Gives him a chance to get a win on Sky and end year on a high and give him that little bit more of seasoning before facing a Rees or higher level operator. He showed some real class against Mathews..

The other fight i've never seen either lad fight but i'm thrilled for them to get a opportunity to showcase themselves on Sky for a domestic title. It could be a good fight as well. 

Lilo's thoughts are same as mine. It's better then them horrible rancid FNF from leisure centres around country with the main event and highlights of a 10 rounder cut down to 8 rounds with hardly any discussion just Dave Clarke smiling and going ''right that's all we have time for goodbye'' as Nelson's just making a point.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I'm looking forward to Towers-Browne because i sense it will be messy but also exciting with a KO.
> 
> I expect Coyle to beat Simpson but it's a interesting match up and maybe a blessing in disguise for Tommy. Gives him a chance to get a win on Sky and end year on a high and give him that little bit more of seasoning before facing a Rees or higher level operator. He showed some real class against Mathews..
> 
> ...


Aye, I don't know much about either of them just that Samir beat Selby and Warrington lacks a bit of power. BUT Samir is from Hull so a great opportunity for him in front of his home crowd, and with Josh being from Leeds there will obviously be local pride at stake as well as the vacant Commonwealth so I am actually kind of looking forward to that one


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Paullow said:


> Aye, I don't know much about either of them just that Samir beat Selby and Warrington lacks a bit of power. BUT Samir is from Hull so a great opportunity for him in front of his home crowd, and with Josh being from Leeds there will obviously be local pride at stake as well as the vacant Commonwealth so I am actually kind of looking forward to that one


:good Agreed it seems a competitive fight it's a shame Warrington lacks power but could be exciting if he's pressured into a war.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Tweeted Hearn when I was bored out of my mind this morning at work. Told him this show was terrible. Looking forward to seeing Campbell and the Golovkin fight in the early hours mind.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## St. GGG (Sep 8, 2013)

It's not awful at all, not if you're a proper boxing fan anyway and don't just want to see 'names' on the bill. Some real, terrific 50-50 fights on the card. Matchroom have put on worse shows this year.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

St. GGG said:


> It's not awful at all, not if you're *a proper boxing fan *anyway and don't just want to see 'names' on the bill. Some real, terrific 50-50 fights on the card. Matchroom have put on worse shows this year.


It's always nice when someone uses themselves as the benchmark for all other fans.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I'm looking forward to my trip to Hull.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Don't see the problem, there are more than enough fights which you could have an interest in. 
There may not be established top level fighters involved but that's not what is always about is it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Don't see the problem, there are more than enough fights which you could have an interest in.
> There may not be established top level fighters involved but that's not what is always about is it?


when you have 20 cards a year it is.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Lilo Broke it down best. As a 'hardcore' boxing fan I think it's a solid card. Should be entertaining while the fights are competitive, fair enough there's no real great talent on display bar Campbell.. it's nothing good but it isn't bad.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Lilo Broke it down best. As a 'hardcore' boxing fan I think it's a solid card. Should be entertaining while the fights are competitive, fair enough there's no real great talent on display bar Campbell.. it's nothing good but it isn't bad.


Aye, you're not going to go up to a mate who watches big fights and 'bloody hell there's some class boxing on this weekend' and bar Campbell I cant see any of them threatening above Euro (if that) level, but some decent enough fights, certainly worth watching for us. Would have definitely made sense to have had Rose on here though maybe putting Towers on the Sheffield card instead


----------



## St. GGG (Sep 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> when you have 20 cards a year it is.


So you'd rather see 'names' in mismatches, ie the Wembley show in March?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

St. GGG said:


> So you'd rather see 'names' in mismatches, ie the Wembley show in March?


Uuummmm no.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Not a fantastic bill, but I am looking forward to the two main fights. They look very evenly matched and that is always a good consolation when there is nothing that gets you on the edge of your seat tuning in.


----------



## ace (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, I'd echo some other posters sentiments. It would be nice to have a more well known fighter in a competitive fight for the main event but as a night of boxing it should still have some entertaining fights. Looking forward to Campbell continue his great start to his career. I think he's a really good person to represent british boxing.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Eddie is saving his name fighters in mismatches for the PPV card, apparently that's what we want to see and pay extra for....


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd much rather see evenly matched people against each other, not name vs nobody.

Sky have the power to sort this out but do nothing.

The only difference is that with Fast Eddie you get a smile and a soundbite rather than a solicitors letter.

Give me two pub drunks over 30-0 Brit vs an Argie with a pretty looking record.

They're no different to the assortment of Eurobums and Afrobums that used to come.

Would be funny if one of these turds one-shotted a Hearn prospect. Just to shove it up the annoying cunt.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Was a very good night and card.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Was a very good night and card.


when are you going to post a link to your response?


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Good co-promoted card last night, well done to all involved.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Solid card last night, I enjoyed it.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Was a decent night of boxing. It did not have a big headline fight, but the matches made were entertaining.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yep,proof that competitive bouts are what we want.

4 decent/good fights which covered most bases and gave some good boxers exposure.

Felt sorry for towers,same way as I always do for Dallas.a big man who seems frightened to fight.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

yep, it was much better than expected.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

What an awful card.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Poor card

And is hull full of chavs ? Some right dumb fucks in the crowd


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Just watched it back. Enjoyed it. Yes Hull is full of mutants.. Good atmosphere though..


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Don't think it even did 3000. Arena didn't look full at all, might be a hard sell until Campbell is at world level


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Don't think it even did 3000. Arena didn't look full at all, might be a hard sell until Campbell is at world level


It was a sell-out, I believe.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> Don't think it even did 3000. Arena didn't look full at all, might be a hard sell until Campbell is at world level


Was a sell out. 3,500.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Wallet said:


> It was a sell-out, I believe.





robpalmer135 said:


> Was a sell out. 3,500.


Right you are, must have filled up then. Hearn said there were still 40's & 60's left about 6hrs before. Heard they're going back to Craven Park in the summer.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Watched it back last night and it was good. Really enjoyed Warrington v Samir.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Just over 3000 there according to Fast Car. About 100 short of a sell out.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Craven park summer shows will become quite an event I reckon. Annual shows, keep that festival vibe. Not much to look forward to in Hull, no offence to anyone, could become pretty big.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Don't think it even did 3000. Arena didn't look full at all, might be a hard sell until Campbell is at world level


I was there. It looked sold out but a bit like the Craven Park night a fair few people were out of their seats walking around/standing and watching..


----------

